# Imperial Glory by Richard Williams



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

I'm just working my way through the Imperial Glory novel, In my humble opinion without doubt the best of the Imperial Guard books to date. The Brimlock 11th are the Praetorian Guard in all but name. Does anyone know why Richard Williams had to change it from the Praetorian Guard to the Brimlock Guard.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

jasonpittman said:


> I'm just working my way through the Imperial Glory novel, In my humble opinion without doubt the best of the Imperial Guard books to date. The Brimlock 11th are the Praetorian Guard in all but name. Does anyone know why Richard Williams had to change it from the Praetorian Guard to the Brimlock Guard.


It realy was a good read. and about the name
it might have been because of these guys.


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

Was it the book about that Stanhope guy? 

That was very good, one of the best Guard novels.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

Yep that's the one. That and Cadian Blood are my 2 favourite guard novels.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Read this almost 2 years ago and it is by far one of my fave Imperial Guard titles.
Which is why it intrigued me to see this on Richard William's Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Richard-Williams/149168310429



> I was re-reading Imperial Glory the other day and was wondering:
> 
> I'll have a small amount of time over Xmas, would people be interested in a short 'unofficial' piece that covers exactly what happened to Blanks between the penultimate and final chapter?
> 
> Or is this the kind of thing where everyone already has their own idea and actually you wouldn't want a version that will contradict/may be worse than what's already in your head?


I think it's a great idea. So, if anyone agrees/disagrees, why not let Richard know on his FB page?


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

I popped onto Facebook to let him know I would love to read some more.


----------

